# Sanity check, before I install...



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all.

Before I install the following set up into the van, would appreciate it if someone could let me know if this is a bad idea and highlight something (possibly dangerous) that I've failed to think of. 

Basically, I've purchased a basic 800W inverter but was concerned about mounting it into the battery compartment (as close to battery as possible) and possibly forgetting to switch it off. Some of the expensive units have a remote control option so decided to do one myself. I have removed the switch, green "operating" LED and red "error" LED from the side panel of the inverter and replaced with a 9-pin d-shell connection, cutting the power switch and LED cables internally and soldered to the 9-pin. 

I've then obtained a 6-core cable and soldered a 9-pin female d-shell one end and the switch connections (x2) and +/- connections of each of the LEDs.

Just for cosmetic reasons, I've obtained and modified a berker plastic blanking plate to house the switch and LEDs (matching the rest of the sockets in the van). 

Assuming the soldering is pretty good, everything checks out with a multimeter, and the battery compartment is well ventilated, would this setup be considered safe? A couple of photos to try and explain...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

You might want to check the voltage and current being switched, and then that the 9-pin 'D' is safe to carry those. :wink: 

Does that blue wire really have a sticker on it saying "RED"? :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

the blue wire is labelled red... as it's acting as an extension to a red wire inside the inverter.  

it made sense to me at the time. Didnt think it necessary to label a blue wire "blue" :wink:

good call about measuring the voltage across the switch. I'll do that now.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

As a matter of interest if the blue wire is labelled 'red' what is the red wire labelled? And how do you know which red is which?
You can tell I am having a quiet day!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

aultymer said:


> As a matter of interest if the blue wire is labelled 'red' what is the red wire labelled? And how do you know which red is which?
> You can tell I am having a quiet day!!


It's probably connected to the 'off' light :wink:

You think you're having a quiet day? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

All I can think of is a 1,000,000:1 chance that if they are passing a really tiny current through the switch then your new aerial could pick up interference that could glitch the inverter on or off.

Very unlikely.

If the cable is screened ignore this.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Very nice job - My next project methinks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

b6x said:


> good call about measuring the voltage across the switch. I'll do that now.


I think the voltage rating might be OK. I've just looked up one now:
_
Voltage, withstand:500V 
Voltage, working:250V 
Width, external:39.30mm 
Colour, secondary insulation:Black 
Contacts, signal No. of:15 
Current, DC max:2A 
_
It's the current which may be a problem, depending on whether you're switching the 12V DC to the inverter, the 240V ac output from the inverter, or a low-level control signal fed into the inverter electronics.

Gerald


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Gerald. Much appreciated. I assume thats the spec of a 9-pin d-shell?

With regards measuring the current, I'd do this just across the switch contacts when the unit is running?

for peoples interest, the red wire in the photo is actually a pink colour, which acts as an "extension" of a pink cable inside the inverter. (and the label says "pink top of switch" :wink


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

b6x said:


> I assume thats the spec of a 9-pin d-shell?


It was actually a 15 pin connector, but would be the same (just before some clever dick says the dimension was too big for a 9-way :roll: )



b6x said:


> With regards measuring the current, I'd do this just across the switch contacts when the unit is running?


I'll quote you a sign which was screwed to the wall of the physics lab at school, many many moons ago: _"current through: voltage across"_

So, you measure voltage across terminals, but to measure current, you need to disconnect the wire from the terminal, and put the meter (on the current setting of course :wink: ) between the wire and the terminal.

Maybe your best bet is to check the switch itself. See what that's rated at - it doesn't look too chunky, and the rating should be printed on it somewhere. Or look in the user guide for the inverter, and see if there's a schemtic of the unit, showing the switch. Or tell us which inverter it is, and we might be able to look it up or someone might know.

Gerald


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Gerald,

The switch was actually the switch that was in the side plate of the inverter, where the mail 9-pin d-shell is now. It was the original supplied switch, just relocated. The switch itself is marked "KCD1-101 2A/8A 250v~" possibly made by "CQC"

The inverter is a "Challenge Xtreme" model number: IN800. 800/1200W peak. One of the ones on special at argos.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

All joking aside re colours b6x, will you let us know how you get on with this inverter? eg what can you run from it, how hot it gets?
Looks like you are making a very neat job of it too.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

will do. no problem. I dont intend to run too much from it I don't think. 
Dont have any specific use in mind. Maybe a mobile phone charger or two, or our remoska if I check out the wattage. It's mainly just going into the van as a "one day we'll need it" type thing.

I'll let you know how it goes. It's been running in the garage with no problems regarding heat etc. It's only been running a portable CD player for an hour or so to test, but the heat being blow out by the fan seemed pretty cool.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've hunted around, and can't find any info on that inverter.

I'm guessing that the switch operates a low power control signal. It's too small to switch the 12V supply, and I can't imagine they'd switch the output 240V and leave the inverter buzzing away with no load connected.

Gerald


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Gerald,

Thanks for the help so far. The switch itself does power down the inverter completely, so pretty sure it's not on the 240v side. When I get a few mins in the garage I'll connect up a multimeter in-line between the spade connector and the switch itself and see what the reading is. 

Thanks again.


----------

